
Our Plan to Rebuild: The UK Government’s Covid-19 recovery strategy [pdf] - DanBC
https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/884171/FINAL_6.6637_CO_HMG_C19_Recovery_FINAL_110520_v2_WEB__1_.pdf
======
DanBC
This includes new advice about face coverings:

> If you can, wear a face covering in an enclosed space where social
> distancing isn’t possible and where you will come into contact with people
> you do not normally meet. This is most relevant for short periods indoors in
> crowded areas, for example on public transport or in some shops. The
> evidence suggests that wearing a face covering does not protect you, but it
> may protect others if you are infected but have not developed symptoms. If
> you have symptoms of COVID-19 (cough and/or high temperature) you and your
> household should isolate at home: wearing a face covering does not change
> this. A face covering is not the same as the surgical masks or respirators
> used as part of personal protective equipment by healthcare and other
> workers; these supplies should continue to be reserved for those who need
> them to protect against risks in their workplace, such as health and care
> workers and those in industrial settings like those exposed to dust hazards.
> Face coverings should not be used by children under the age of 2 or those
> who may find it difficult to manage them correctly, for example primary
> school age children unassisted, or those with respiratory conditions.It is
> important to use face coverings properly and wash your hands before putting
> them on and taking them off. You can make face coverings at home; the key
> thing is it should cover your mouth and nose. You can find guidance on how
> to do this on GOV.UK.

(Frustratingly the link to "guidance on how to do this" just links to the main
gov.uk website, it doesn't link to any guidance on how to make or wear face
coverings.)

They also don't link to any evidence they've used to come to this conclusion.

